
DNA evidence increases our understanding of contact between Stone Age cultures - headalgorithm
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-dna-evidence-contact-stone-age.html
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper:
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/ajpa.24079](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/ajpa.24079)

